# Hacka antipiratbyråns server (127.0.0.1) :D

## NiklasH

En riktigt l33t d00d: 

http://fy.chalmers.se/~algdal/misc/dc_log.htm

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cato`

Han var jo svensk, det forklarer jo det meste   :Laughing: 

----------

## Redeeman

jeg er glad for at alle svenskere ikke er så dumme, de har jo atomkraftværker derovre   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lemma

Den var rolig - skitkul! Ganska elak men attans va okunnig man kan vara, och så påstridig i sin okunnighet. Nu har jag något att le åt när livet är mörkt  :Wink: 

----------

## professorn

L00L , bästa på länge

Han killen som kickade grundaren av DH från DH serven va ju ruggigt rolig den me  :Very Happy: 

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> jeg er glad for at alle svenskere ikke er så dumme, de har jo atomkraftværker derovre  

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kallamej

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> jeg er glad for at alle svenskere ikke er så dumme, de har jo atomkraftværker derovre  

 

Är du säker på det?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ikaro

 :Laughing:   :Surprised:   haha

good one  :Wink: 

----------

## NissePisse

http://www.nyteknik.se/pub/ipsart.asp?art_id=30885

Nu blir ni allt lite rädda där på andra sidan sundet va  :Wink: 

----------

## NiklasH

Jag kommer att tänka på Ernst-Hugo Järegård i 'Riket' av någon anledning...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## professorn

Tror det kom en liten uppdatering, det där med några dagar senare om jag inte är helt borta?

----------

## ebrostig

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

I wet my pants  :Smile: 

Det der var bare hysterisk!

127.0.0.1 Antipiratbyrån! LOLOLOLO

Fantastisk!

Erik

----------

## jmk

Herr Album-Trance kan bara inte va på riktigt... 

Han måste vara nån med ett knepigt sinne för humor.

Roligt var det i viket fall. Tack Niklas.

- M

----------

## Raniz

 *Redeeman wrote:*   

> jeg er glad for at alle svenskere ikke er så dumme, de har jo atomkraftværker derovre  

 

Lugnt... Han vet troligtvis inte ens vad kärnkraft är  :Laughing: 

----------

## jmk

 *Raniz wrote:*   

> Lugnt... Han vet troligtvis inte ens vad kärnkraft är 

 Inte äkta kärnkraft...

```
make bzImage
```

... som vi ser det   :Very Happy: 

----------

## frippz

Herregud!! Jag garvar ihjäl mig!!

Det finns folk till allt verkligen...  :Laughing: 

----------

